# Breeder with Fero free litter



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm just starting my search for a male pup from Fero free lines.
I am only interested in looking at pups from breeders that actually handle their own dogs, do health testing & training/titling of some type.
While it would be great to stay within the Great Lakes area, I am willing to check out breeders elsewhere.
Pup needs to have high drives, but still have a balanced temperament. I'm not looking for an edgy/civil dog, but a strong personality is fine.
My personal preference is for a slightly smaller, but still correct dog.
Color is not important.

I know there are responsible breeders with very nice dogs here, so figured this is a good place to start 

Feel free to pm me if you'd prefer.

ETA: Just wanted to clarify that I don't think having Fero in a pedigree is a bad thing, but it's just not what I'm looking for at this time. Don't want to give anyone the wrong impression


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

yes contact wolfstraum-she's really big into that fero free -


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

No pups right now....but maybe by end of summer I am hoping!

I have two female lines....one has Fero, one does not....it is getting harder and harder to not backmass on Fero with my Ufo daughters line....and harder and harder to keep the other one Fero free.

I have two young males out being titled right now who are Fero and Mink free - one is in partnership with Leesa "G-burg" and is very very promising ....and the other is training for HGH....also two females from the same litter - Kira, with partner Meghan "phgsd" and the other with the co-owner of Hexe - the Ufo granddaughter who has Fero...

I also have another Ufo granddaughter who is Fero/Mink free, Bengal - who I will be breeding on her next heat....and a Xito granddaughter imported from Germany who should get titled this summer...Panther (Zibera v alten Wingertshaus)

Fero is so widespread, he is being backmassed in so many many pedigrees....so I think having access to dogs who are Fero free is a good thing - am NOT knocking him, but you have to know can come forward from him and what lines from him are better. The dogs I have with Fero always have him in fairly close combination with Xento Maineiche.

All these the young dogs are with friends - now partners - due to my severe car wreck last year...still cannot walk right...so cannot really train a dog - but did start them all, and did title their dams...

so far...all of these dogs are OFA Good and 'a' stamped - the youngsters are prelimed and x-rays being sent to Germany for 'a' stamp.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What are you looking to do with the dog?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

How much fero, mink, crok is too much in a pedegree? For a novice (like me) how would I determine what littler to avoid or go with, given that these dogs are so prevalent.? 

Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

way too complex to answer easily...

Lee


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Lee,
I did think of you  but I wasn't sure if you were planning any litters yet. My thoughts on Fero follow along with yours.


I don't dislike him(Fero), but since he is so common in pedigrees I am choosing not to have him in my next pup. 
While being Fero free is not the only determining factor I will base my decision on, it is one that I'm not willing to compromise on so an easy place to start looking.
Once I have a short list of possible breeders/litters, I can continue my selection based on the rest of my needs & wants.

I haven't completely ruled out importing my next pup if I can't find what I'm looking for here in the states.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

what exactly is it that people want to avoid??? 

i know folks that would not have a dog that fero was not all over.

can someone share the secret other than he is in too many lines???

prolly a reason he is so well used?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I understand. I was very happy to find my male who is Fero / Troll free.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

X11,

You can do a search on the subject. Lots of info out there.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

the mystique has me fascinated

i don't think my boy has any fero so maybe i can one of the cool kids and claim fero free


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

x11 said:


> the mystique has me fascinated
> 
> i don't think my boy has any fero so maybe i can one of the cool kids and claim fero free


Insulting your fellow community members is not okay.

Research. Learn about genetic bottle necking.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> what exactly is it that people want to avoid???
> 
> i know folks that would not have a dog that fero was not all over.
> 
> ...


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/161772-fero-mink.html


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/161772-fero-mink.html


 
well thank you mam, got it bookmarked, apologies earlier, i get frustrated with the coded talk the ones in the know say to each other while the newbs are left scratching their heads - we all want to be better gsd people.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> well thank you mam, got it bookmarked, apologies earlier, i get frustrated with the coded talk the ones in the know say to each other while the newbs are left scratching their heads - we all want to be better gsd people.


No problem.
I am learning, too.
And enjoying it a lot!:wild:


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think Gordon V-14 '11 (USCA) Gordon vom Fuchsgraben is fero free. His owner is Taylor made in CA


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

^ he's my dogs sire and if I'm reading it right it looks like my dog is fero free so he might have others as well. He has a litter on the ground now and a 12 week old female from a previous litter


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> No problem.
> I am learning, too.
> And enjoying it a lot!:wild:


haha i can't say the learning for me is all fun, the hardest part at times is listening to what people say and figuring what they are actually saying, they are not necescarily the same thing.


just gotta make sure my nextie is not another fluke - or maybe the cosmos is trying to tell me i have it all right on the end of the leash right now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What I am learning is that there is no perfect GSD, and desirability is in the eye of the beholder.
What may be a great dog to me would be a "meh" to somebody else.
What could be the best dog ever to somebody else would be impossible for me to handle.
The key, I think, is to enjoy what you have and manage the faults as best you can, because there's no such thing as a faultless dog.

But give me a GSD with faults any day. Still the best breed. Quirks and all.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

While I am all for discussing the pros & cons of having/not having Fero in a pedigree, that was not my intent for this particular thread.
I am looking for input on breeders that may have a Fero free litter. Thank you.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

northwoodsGSD said:


> While I am all for discussing the pros & cons of having/not having Fero in a pedigree, that was not my intent for this particular thread.
> I am looking for input on breeders that may have a Fero free litter. Thank you.


Look above. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> What I am learning is that there is no perfect GSD, and desirability is in the eye of the beholder.
> What may be a great dog to me would be a "meh" to somebody else.
> What could be the best dog ever to somebody else would be impossible for me to handle.
> The key, I think, is to enjoy what you have and manage the faults as best you can, because there's no such thing as a faultless dog.
> ...


agreed but frankly i get angry at the way the breed has been commodified pimped so heavily.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've known Lee (Wolfstraum) for years, and I have Kira here with me now. If you have any questions, you can always drop me a line. Kira is great, high drive but very easy to live with. That's something I can really appreciate!

I wasn't specifically looking for a Mink/Fero free pup, but Kira became available and I was thinking about starting a new dog in HGH training, so it all just came together.

I've always admired Csabre - it worked out really well. Kira has shown great instincts in herding from a very young age and has done really well in the limited amount of Schh I've had time to do. She's a great size, probably a little over 60 lbs, and is very athletic (and very pretty! :wub


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Capone22 said:


> Look above.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes thank you, checked it out.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Van Meerhout has a top Fero-free stud dog visiting for a year--they might be worth contacting to see what litters are coming up from their boy Ike.

It's incredibly hard to find titled, Fero-free West German workingline stud dogs. There are only a few here in the states, if you're staying in the German working lines--two I know of are Django v Haus Jurjim and H'Doc v Rex Lupus. Anne Kent (Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds) has some Fero-free German working lines too.

If you go to Dutch or Czech bloodlines, you can find some--although more and more, you're seeing Orry and Fero being bred into. Most of the Belgian dogs nowadays have Orry behind them, and often, but not always, Fero.

DDR bloodlines are also Fero free--but you need to look carefully at the parents to maintain the working ability.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

most of mine do not , and the one that does comes through from Troll .


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Christine,
Thank you, I will check that out.
I already know about Doc, I bred my female to him 
I'm not opposed to looking at dogs with more Czech lines or even some DDR, but not really wanting a lot of DDR blood(personal preference) 

Carmen, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Most of our girls are free of Fero, so many litters are as well depending on what stud is used. Many studs do bring Fero though since 1) he's sort of hard to avoid with West lines and 2) not having him in the girls means we don't have to worry about too much backmassing on him if the stud does have him.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris,
I agree about Fero being rather prevalent in the West lines, hence my including Czech breedings also. 

Do you have any planned litters, besides the upcoming N litter?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hoping to have first litter out of Isis this fall/winter, but no definite plans at this time.


----------

